# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Όργανα & Εξοπλισμός >  >  Παλμογράφος μέσω κάρτας ήχου pc

## weather1967

Καλησπέρα βρήκα ενα πρόγραμα για προσωπική χρήση μόνο,παλμογράφου μέσο κάρτας ήχου το κατέβασα και κάνω κάποιες δοκιμές γιά απλές εφαρμογές κανει κάποια δουλειά βλέπω.

http://www.zeitnitz.de/Christian/Scope/Scope_en.html

Εχω και 2 photos

Oι πιό έμπειροι αν θέλουν να το κατεβάσουν για να δούμε και τα όρια του,σε ποιο δυσκολες εφαρμογές.

----------


## pvol

πολυ ενδιαφερον το βρισκω!
την συνδεσμολογια πως την εκανες με 
εξωτερικα κυκλωματα?
μπορεις να μας πεις?
ή να ανεβασεις καποιο σχεδιο?


ευχαριστω

----------


## manos_3

Μπορώ και μέσω αυτού του προγράμματος να πάρω σήμα σε διάφορες μορφές στο lineout? Αν ναι, τι πλάτους?

----------


## ironman

φοβερό πρόγραμμα...ειχα βρει κατα καιρούς διάφορα αλλα δεν δουλευαν σε καμία περίπτωση σαν και αυτο...

Φιλε Μανο απο ότι είδα στην καρτέλα Signalgenerator μπορεις να δώσεις έξοδο ημίτονο,τετραγωνικό,τριγωνικό , Sawtooth, και λευκό θόρυβο..

και το πλατος ρυθμίζεται απο 0-1 (δεν ξέρω σε τι μοναδες αντιστοιχούν...ίσως το 1 να αντιστοιχει στο 100% που μπορει να δώσει η καρτα ήχου)

----------


## weather1967

Φίλε Μάνο με πρόλαβε ο Κώστας και σού έδωσε τήν απάντηση ,εγώ προσωπικά γιά εξωτερική χρήση πήρα εισοδο απο το line in τής κάρτας ήχου ,και το mic κανει εχει ομως πιό μεγάλη προενίσχυση και πρέπει να ανεβάζεις το ablitude .

----------


## manos_3

Υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να καεί η κάρτα ήχου, εάν τραβήξω από το line out σήματα;

----------


## weather1967

Μάνο η πηγή εισόδου για εξωτερικα σήματα ειναι το line in και το mic ,εδώ γράφει τήν απάντηση πού θέλεις στα Αγγλικά :

The signals for the oscilloscope can be internal to the computer (MP3 player, function generator etc.) or from external sources (line-in, microphone). For external sources care has to be taken, not to exceed the voltage range of the inputs. The range is usually only ±0.7V !! If higher voltage need to be analyzed, a voltage divider has to be used. Additional protection diodes are recommended in order to avoid any damage to the sound card and to the computer. 

και μιά πρόχειρη μετάφραση :

Τα σήματα για τον παλμογράφο μπορούν να είναι εσωτερικά στον υπολογιστή (MP3 , γεννήτρια λειτουργίας κ.λπ.) ή από τις εξωτερικές πηγές (γραμμή-, μικρόφωνο). Για τις εξωτερικές πηγές η προσοχή πρέπει να ληφθεί, για να μην υπερβεί τη τάση των εισαγωγών. Η τάση είναι συνήθως μόνο ±0.7V!! Εάν η ανάγκη υψηλότερης τάσης να αναλυθεί, ένας διαιρέτης τάσης πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Οι πρόσθετες δίοδοι προστασίας συστήνονται προκειμένου να αποφευχθεί οποιαδήποτε ζημία στην υγιή κάρτα και στον υπολογιστή. 





> Υπάρχει καμία πιθανότητα να καεί η κάρτα ήχου, εάν τραβήξω από το line out σήματα;

----------


## T-1000

Εμενα μου ζηταει οτι πρεπει να εχω εγκατεστημενο το LabVIEW ver.7 και πανω για να μου δουλεψει :Confused1: 

[EDIT] ok βρηκα το προβλημα. Πολυ καλο προγραμμα :Smile:  Το μονο που μενει ειναι η δοκιμη.

----------


## KOKAR

καλό είναι το προς μέτρηση σήμα να μην πάει κατευθείαν στην κάρτα ήχου
αλλά να περάσει πρώτα από ένα buffer έτσι ώστε να προστατέψουμε την
κάρτα , *click εδώ* για More info !

υ.γ
το buffer είναι ανεξάρτητο από το ποιο πρόγραμμα θα χρησιμοποιήσουμε
και το "ξέθαψα" το θέμα επειδή υπήρξε ενδιαφέρον από ένα μέλος  .

----------


## Thanos10

Δυστυχως η συχνοτητα που δουλευει ειναι πολυ μικρη γενικα το συνολο ειναι πολυ ερασιτεχνικο.

----------


## KOKAR

> Δυστυχως η συχνοτητα που δουλευει ειναι πολυ μικρη γενικα το συνολο ειναι πολυ ερασιτεχνικο.



Θάνο σαφώς και είναι ερασιτεχνικό άλλα το θέμα ξεκίνησε από
*εδώ* με λινκ σε αυτό το thread που γράφουμε τώρα για αυτό ανέβασα
και το buffer.

----------


## Thanos10

Κωστα καλα εκανες και εδωσες και αυτο το κυκλωμα γιατι καποιος μπορει να κατεστρεφε και το PC του.

----------


## weather1967

> Κωστα καλα εκανες και εδωσες και αυτο το κυκλωμα γιατι καποιος μπορει να κατεστρεφε και το PC του.



Πριν 5 μηνες ,εχουν προειπωθει ολα αυτα λιγο πιο κατω,και επισης το αναφερει στην ιστοσελιδα ο κατασκευαστης του software, για να μην καταστρεψεις το pc σου :Wink: 

<< The signals for the oscilloscope can be internal to the computer (MP3 player, function generator etc.) or from external sources (line-in, microphone). For external sources care has to be taken, not to exceed the voltage range of the inputs. The range is usually only ±0.7V !! If higher voltage need to be analyzed, a voltage divider has to be used. Additional protection diodes are recommended in order to avoid any damage to the sound card and to the computer. 

και μιά πρόχειρη μετάφραση :

Τα σήματα για τον παλμογράφο μπορούν να είναι εσωτερικά στον υπολογιστή (MP3 , γεννήτρια λειτουργίας κ.λπ.) ή από τις εξωτερικές πηγές (γραμμή-, μικρόφωνο). Για τις εξωτερικές πηγές η προσοχή πρέπει να ληφθεί, για να μην υπερβεί τη τάση των εισαγωγών. Η τάση είναι συνήθως μόνο ±0.7V!! Εάν η ανάγκη υψηλότερης τάσης να αναλυθεί, ένας διαιρέτης τάσης πρέπει να χρησιμοποιηθεί. Οι πρόσθετες δίοδοι προστασίας συστήνονται προκειμένου να αποφευχθεί οποιαδήποτε ζημία στην υγιή κάρτα και στον υπολογιστή. >>

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Πολύ ωραίο εύρημα παιδία! Ανυπομονώ να το δοκιμάσω.. DC παλμούς δέχεται άραγε?

----------


## dalai

κατα τη γνωμη μου μια γρηγορη και καλη προστασια θα ηταν:
Ενας μεγαλος πυκνωτης σε σειρα για να κοβουμε τα  DC  ρευματα , αρκετα μεγαλος ομως για να μην κοβουμε τις μικρες συχνοτητες. Αν θελετε να μετρατε DC  ρευματα καντε το καλυτερα με βολτομετρο 
Ενας ρυθμιζομενος με διαβαθμιση διερετης τασης ,φτιαγμενος με απλες αντιστασεις ακριβειας
και δυο διοδοι ζενερ (0,7 εως 1  βολτ) για να προστατεψουν μια ενδενδεχομενη υπερταση.
το σχεδιακι ειναι "τις ωρας" για'υτο δειξτε κατανοηση.. :P

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> 



Η πρόταση αυτή, χωρίς διαιρέτη τάσης, είναι επαρκής? Μόνο Ζενερ και πυκνωτής..? Αν ναι, γιατί συζητήθηκε το buffer? Συμπαθάτε με για τις ερωτήσεις, τώρα μαθαίνω! :Blush:

----------


## dalai

οχι γιατι χωρις το διερετη τασης  φτανεις το AC  ρευμα στα ορια τις ζενερ (0.7 βολτ) . Αν δεν βαλεις διερετη ,θα εχεισ ενα ψαλιδισμενο ημιτονο με Vmax =  0,7 βολτ  και τελικα το μονο που θα βλεπεις θα ειναι κατι σαν τετραγονικοσ παλμος (ελπιζω να καταλαβες τι εννοω)
Επισης ειναι δυνατον χωρις διερετη, η ζενερ οχι μονο να καει αλλα ουτε καν να αντεξει ενα μεγαλο ρευμα  και να στειλει το υπολοιπο στη καρτα ηχου

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Mιας και θα δοκιμάσω στο pc μου, το οποίο έχει την κάρτα ήχου onboard, θα πάρω μια USB sound-card από ΕΒΑΥ και ας κάψω αυτήν!

----------


## dalai

σημερα πλεον, εχουμε γεμισει με παλιες καρτες ηχου,αφου ολες οι Μ/Β εχουν ενσωματομενη. Ρωτα κανα φιλο σου αμα του περισεψε καμοια στην αποθηκη

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

την παρήγγειλα ήδη! 2.81€.... Είναι και φορητότατη! Λές να μην δουλέψει?

----------


## KOKAR

δεν νομίζω να σου κάνει γιατί αυτή δεν έχει line in, έχει μόνο OUT για ακουστικά και ΙΝ για μικρόφωνο

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> The signals for the oscilloscope can be internal to the computer (MP3 player, function generator etc.) or from external sources *(line-in, microphone)*. For external sources care has to be taken, not to exceed the voltage range of the inputs. The range is usually only ±0.7V !! If higher voltage need to be analyzed, a voltage divider has to be used. Additional protection diodes are recommended in order to avoid any damage to the sound card and to the computer.



Αυτό είδα και πίστεψα ότι θα δουλέψει..... Όπως και να έχει, αν αποτύχει ο παλμογράφος ο οποίος είναι ακριβώς ότι χρειάζομαι, θα μπορέσω να δουλέψω μέσω MATLAB η οποία μπορεί να διαβάσει κατευθείαν την είσοδο του μικροφώνου ως αναλογική συσκευή δεδομένων......

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> The signals for the oscilloscope can be internal to the computer (MP3 player, function generator etc.) or from external sources *(line-in, microphone)*. For external sources care has to be taken, not to exceed the voltage range of the inputs. The range is usually only ±0.7V !! If higher voltage need to be analyzed, a voltage divider has to be used. Additional protection diodes are recommended in order to avoid any damage to the sound card and to the computer.



Αυτό είδα και πίστεψα ότι θα δουλέψει..... Όπως και να έχει, αν αποτύχει ο παλμογράφος ο οποίος είναι ακριβώς ότι χρειάζομαι, θα μπορέσω να δουλέψω μέσω MATLAB η οποία μπορεί να διαβάσει κατευθείαν την είσοδο του μικροφώνου ως αναλογική συσκευή δεδομένων......

----------

atsopard (31-05-12)

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

> Mιας και θα δοκιμάσω στο pc μου, το οποίο έχει την κάρτα ήχου onboard, θα πάρω μια USB sound-card από ΕΒΑΥ και ας κάψω αυτήν!



Δούλεψε! :Biggrin:

----------


## weather1967

> Δούλεψε!



Μπράβο Στέργιε ,αντε καλές μετρησεις . :Smile:

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη! Θα κάνω κατάχρηση της κάρτας, για να διαβάσει ένα παλμό TTL, και θα την δουλέψω στην διπλωματική μου...

----------


## KOKAR

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη! Θα κάνω κατάχρηση της κάρτας, *για να διαβάσει ένα παλμό TTL*, και θα την δουλέψω στην διπλωματική μου...



Στεργιε αν το κάνεις θα την στείλεις για τσάι την κάρτα σου....

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Το κάνω και δουλεύει, με υποβιβασμό τάσης από τα ~5ν στα 0.5ν! Με μπακάλικο τρόπο τύπου διαιρέτη τάσης (βλ. συνημμένο)

Βέβαια, έχω μπαταρία 9ν, οπότε και αν το βραχυκυκλώσω και απευθείας με την μπαταρία θα πάρει 0.7ν, μέσα στα πλαίσια ασφαλείας της κάρτας ήχου..

Απ'όσο καταλαβαίνω δεν θα δουλεύει καλά στο DC, αλλά εμένα με νοιάζει  μόνο η πτώση από το ~0.5ν στα 0ν. Την οποία αντιλαμβάνεται μια χαρά (από  όσο καταλαβαίνω..)

----------

atsopard (31-05-12)

----------


## mrkaza

Εγω που θέλω να κάνω το εξεις απλό . Να γράψω ενα Cd Sine wave σε διαφορες συχνοτητες στα 0 db να το βάλω να παιζει στο Rcd του αυτοκηνιτου και να δω μέχρι που μπορω να παω το volume του ενυσχιτη (τελικου) χωρις να έχω παραμορφοση  :Smile:  .

Κανει αυτο ? Ωστε να μενει μονο να βρω πως θα φτάξω ενα Dumy load στα 2 ohm

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Μάλλον έστειλα την κάρτα ήχου για τσάι (που έλεγε και ο μεγάλος KOKAR)..
Μετράω τάσεις στην είσοδο του μικροφώνου και δίνει +4.5ν στο mic in... Αλλά ήχο ακούει αν συνδέσω μικρόφωνο... Τι έγινε? Έχει κανένας καμία ιδέα?

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ας μην βιαστούν να με λιντζάρουν οι γνώστες ηλεκτρονικών, αλλά έχω κάνει αυτό για να αναγκάσω την κάρτα ήχου να αντιλαμβάνεται έναν παλμό TTL:



Εμένα μου λειτουργεί, *αλλά είναι σωστό/ορθό?* Αυτό ΔΕΝ μπορώ να το κρίνω με τις ελάχιστες γνώσεις μου περι καρτών ήχου, σήματος ήχου κλπ..

Σας παρακαλώ να έχετε υπόψιν ότι ακόμα ΜΑΘΑΙΝΩ ΤΑ ΒΑΣΙΚΑ στα ηλεκτρονικά..

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Με PNP transistor είναι λάθος, εκτός αυτού χρειάζεται άλλη μια αντίσταση στη βάση και να μικρύνει ο πυκνωτής

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Γιατί έτσι Αποστόλη?
Τι χρειάζεται η αντίσταση?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

H συνεχής τάση είναι 0 ή 5Β?? (όχι ο παλμός)

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Είναι 5ν.. ο παλμός είναι αρνητικός, από τα 5ν στα 0ν.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Μου πέφτει η σύνδεση..
Βασικά έχεις πάρει ενα PNP και το χρησιμοποιείς σαν ΝΠΝ χρησιμοποιώντας τον εκπομπό σαν συλλέκτη και αντιστρόφως.

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Αποστόλη, αυτό που σκεφτόμουν εγώ ήταν να κάνω το εξής:
Να χρησιμοποιήσω ένα NPN έτσι ώστε κάθε φορά που από 5ν πέφτει στα 0ν η τάση, να άγει το τρανζίστορ και να << " βραχυκυκλώνει " >> για λίγο το MIC IN με την ΓΕΙΩΣΗ της κάρτας ήχου, προκαλώντας έτσι έναν "θόρυβο" τον οποίο αναγνωρίζει η κάρτα ήχου.
Δεν έχει σωστή θεωρία όμως, ε? Πάντως λειτουργεί (με Emmiter στo GND και Collector στο MIC IN...)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Με ΝΠΝ θα λειτουργούσε αντίστροφα η είσοδος Μικ., δηλ. σε ηρεμία θα βραχυκύκλωνε το τρανζ. και στη διάρκεια του παλμού(0β) θα άνοιγε.
Όπως το έχεις είναι σαν να έχεις μια δίοδο που άγει όταν πάρει γη μέσω της Ρ1.
 Αφού σου δουλεύει και δεν είναι αναλογικό το σήμα και δεν ξέρουμε εσωτερική αντίσταση (πηγής) της κάρτας άστο έτσι, τον πυκνωτή να μειώσεις για καλύτερη απόκριση

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Αποστόλη για την βοήθεια!!

----------


## Stergios_[.gr]

ΛΥΘΗΚΕ!
Υπήρχε βραχυκυκλωμα της πλακέτας του διαιρέτη τάσης με το μεταλλικό κουτί... :Cursing: 
Το τρανζίστορ λειτουργούσε αφού ήταν σε breadboard..

Συγγνώμη για το παίδεμα και ευχαριστώ για την βοήθεια!

----------


## herctrap

υπαρχει καποιο κυκλωμα ετσι ωστε να μεταφραζει τα 0-5 / 0-12 /-+12 

σε +-0,6V

σκεφτομουν να το κανω με uC μια LCD και εναν DAC αλλα χανω τα αρνητικα 

υπαρχει καμια λυση για καποιο απο τα παραπανω?

----------


## tasosmos

Διαιρετης τασης? Τελεστικος?

----------


## herctrap

ναι αλλα ελεγα μηπως υπαρχει κατι αυτοματο

και οχι να αλλαζω αντιστασεις

----------

